# Poult



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I was down mowing last week and saw a hen with a poult about twice the size of a dove.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have had 4 hens with 7 poults show up almost daily in the yard.
Here's a pic of a hen...no poults taken just this morning taking a shortcut through the yard.


----------

